# FTP via Proxy is not Working



## Ashik Khan (Dec 29, 2017)

I am trying to do ftp via proxy.
I have configure /etc/pf.conf as

```
proxy=ftp proxy IP
proxyport=ftp proxy port
```


```
# /etc/rc.d/pf restart
No ALTQ support in kernel
ALTQ related functions disabled
Disabling pf.
Enabling pf
No ALTQ support in kernel
ALTQ related functions disabled
No ALTQ support in kernel
ALTQ related functions disabled

# /etc/rc.d/ftp-proxy start
ftpproxy already running? (pid=1093).

sockstat -P TCP
USER     COMMAND    PID   FD PROTO  LOCAL ADDRESS         FOREIGN ADDRESS
testuser sshd       23325 3  tcp4   xx.xx.xx.xx:22         yy.yy.yy.yy:49362
root     sshd       23322 3  tcp4   xx.xx.xx.xx:22         yy.yy.yy.yy:49362
proxy    ftp-proxy  1093  3  tcp4   127.0.0.1:8021        *:*
root     ftpd       1090  5  tcp6   *:21                  *:*
root     ftpd       1090  6  tcp4   *:21                  *:*
www      httpd      1057  3  tcp6   *:80                  *:*
www      httpd      1057  4  tcp4   *:80                  *:*
www      httpd      1056  3  tcp6   *:80                  *:*
www      httpd      1056  4  tcp4   *:80                  *:*
www      httpd      1055  3  tcp6   *:80                  *:*
www      httpd      1055  4  tcp4   *:80                  *:*
www      httpd      1054  3  tcp6   *:80                  *:*
www      httpd      1054  4  tcp4   *:80                  *:*
www      httpd      1053  3  tcp6   *:80                  *:*
www      httpd      1053  4  tcp4   *:80                  *:*
root     httpd      1049  3  tcp6   *:80                  *:*
root     httpd      1049  4  tcp4   *:80                  *:*
root     sshd       1044  3  tcp6   *:22                  *:*
root     sshd       1044  4  tcp4   *:22                  *:*
```
I am also not finding any mapping for proxy server and Port. 
When I am doing FTP from my client to server, it is not going through the Proxy.
What can I Do?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 29, 2017)

Please post your /etc/pf.conf. The content you posted above doesn't seem to make sense. Have a look at ftp-proxy(8) for some example rules.


----------

